# Fox Squirrel



## N GA beagler (Jan 30, 2013)

A little bonus on Saturdays hunt!!


----------



## LeePea (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice! I have been trying to shoot one for a while now to get mounted but it seems like the only time I ever see one is on the side of the road or in someone's front yard!


----------



## BamaBart (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice!

I'll be after them here in Alabama Friday! Deer season will be over so the CZ 22lr is coming out!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 31, 2013)

I see them rascals all the time while im deer hunting.  Go squirrel hunting and they dissapear.


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice fox squirrel


----------



## jbrooker (Jan 31, 2013)

thats a nice one


----------



## Brianf (Jan 31, 2013)

Flaustin1 said:


> I see them rascals all the time while im deer hunting.  Go squirrel hunting and they dissapear.



X2. Did get a black one with white ears and nose while duck hunting this year.


----------



## rebelhunter07 (Jan 31, 2013)

nice fox squirrel,wish they were as common as the gray.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't think I have ever seen one of those in the wild and I have hunted all my life.


----------

